# Only Natural Pet - 'EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag'



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

In looking for a cheaper way to prevent fleas/ticks on my boy... I stumbled across a very interesting product sold by Only Natural Pet called 'EasyDefense Flea and Tick Tag'...

Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats

The reviews are mixed, though, most of the negative ones seem to be because their pets were already infested... and this product clearly states it can repel fleas/ticks/mosquitoes, but it can't get rid of existing infestations. I'm extremely interested in trying this product... their money-back guarantee is reassuring too.

I emailed them with a handful of questions and will wait for their reply.

Meanwhile....... anyone use this product???


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks like snake oil to me...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Looks like snake oil to me...


I agree.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

The first email I sent... Quoted is what I wrote, the answers below them are from Only Natural Pet Store.



> Hi, In looking for a cheaper option for flea/tick control on my Shar Pei mix and Maine ****, I came across your website and your 'Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag' product. The reviews are mixed, but I am very interested in trying it... especially with the money-back guarantee (though, I would be pretty upset if my boys got fleas/ticks... as they don't have and never have had any!). Why do you think this product works on some and not others?


I think mostly it is user error, but the company that makes it for us says there are some pets it just plain doesn’t “synch” up to. Overall though, it is far & away b/c they already had fleas & did not do a first thorough check.



> Is there any reason why it wouldn't work on a pet (other than human-error/the pet already being infested)?


Just that it didn’t synch up- hence the guarantee, because it is rare, it’s mainly mis-use, and we had to learn the hard way.



> How exactly does this product work? I guess I don't really understand the explanation given on the website. What in this tag repels the fleas/ticks/mosquitoes?


Nothing in the tag repels- the tag is activated with specific energy that synchs to your pet & their energy field is enhanced to repel. We know it sounds very “woo-woo”, but it really can work!



> Does this product prevent them from even jumping on them?


It should. We don’t have fleas here in Colorado, but I use it on my dog for ticks because we go to the mountains a lot, and mosquitos actually hover above him, and never land, a whole mass of them at once, it’s quite a sight to see.



> I also noticed a product on your website 'Anibio Tic Clip' - what is the difference between these two products?


Mostly the same thing, theirs just lasts 2 years & is not guaranteed.



> One last question (yes, I'm full of them!)... my dog and cat both wear collars with a slider tag on them to prevent that irritating clanking-noise from tags. Would this product be less effective if i were to remove it from the ring and attach it to the collar itself... or does it need to be dangling on the ring?


Yes, it would render it ineffective.

Thank you! We love that people want to educate themselves & make the best choices for their pets, so we are happy to answer all questions!


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is the second email I sent...



> What is the tag made of?


Metal & the rings are steel.



> I guess the idea of it just boggles my mind. What about the tag causes this 'sync'?


“woo-woo” I am not sure how to answer more than what’s on the page, sorry, it just strengthens the pets bioenegertic field.



> How is energy put inside of a tag?


We are not told by the people who make it for us, apparently it’s nuclear physicist type complicated.



> Okay, so my biggest concern with your reply is that the tag has to be clipped on to the dogs collar and allowed to hang freely... I guess I can handle one tag clanking around, providing it works. My question now is... my guys have no other tags on their collar, is this going to be a problem?


No



> I saw on your website, within the instructions, that the tag has to be placed on top of all other tags, farthest away from the pet. If it is the only tag on the collar, will this cause issues?


No



> Also, providing THAT is okay... does it matter if the tag is on the back of their neck or below their neck (i.e. when the collar moves around)?


Yes, It should hang to the front, it likely won’t “energize” if laying flat on their back or possibly hidden by hair or the collar.



> One more question about the tags... can I use a 'back up' (K9 Advantix II for my dog and Frontline Plus for my cat) for the first month of the tag (while it activates)?


No, it is not recommened, b/c those chemicals etc can actually retard the success of the tag. Brewer’s Yeast & Garlic tabs taken internally might be a better option.



> It worries me that my boys could be unprotected while this activates, that's all. Also, they can have a wormer while wearing this tag, Interceptor for example, correct?


Yes



> I have a few questions about some other products I was looking into on your website... a lot of things have caught my eye! I very well could be a regular!
> 
> I haven't completed the purchase... but, I have the 2 x tag product, the garlic and brewer's yeast pills and the defense spray in my cart. I was thinking about having a tag on both of them, then giving them the garlic and brewer's yeast pills... and then using the defense spray for my dog just before we go into heavily wooded areas (like we would use a human bug spray like 'OFF').


That is exactly what we’d all say here, especially if you are in a heavy wooded area, because some people may go from 20 ticks with no tag, to just 2 ticks with a tag.



> Do you think this is overkill.....?


Not at all. Products like Advantix have created stronger strains of pests, so people need a multi pronged approach.



> I know sales mean a lot to a business, but I don't want to be buying anything that is unnecessary. I guess I liked the idea of the tag, I liked the idea of the garlic and brewer's yeast pills as the extra protection (though, if the tag truly works... I don't know if I need this) - but also the added benefit of soothing allergies (especially for my Shar Pei boy!) and shedding reduction. The defense spray just seems like a good idea for places that I know will be heavily infested - I've even come out of some of these wooded areas with ticks - GROSS.


I use the spray on myself as well, when we hike & camp. We are not the type to oversell people, especially b/c we guarantee our own brand, it would just be negative results for us.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think Only Natural Pet is a great site, very reputable...I've ordered from them myself. But this product is a little too, as they say, "woo-woo" for me.

I buy that the tag has energy and I even buy that the energy from the tag will sync up with the dogs energy. What I don't buy is that it will create force field around the animal that will keep the bugs away.


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh my... That is just... so... :???:

There are just _so_ many things wrong with what they're saying, _so_ many red flags being thrown up... I'm going to choose to have a good laugh at this, because the other immediately obvious alternatives would probably give me a concussion :fust or a heart attack :cussing

Hey look, a kitty! 
rcat


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

Ooooh, I thought this sounded familiar... Look at the critiques of the "shoo!tag" product (where people critically examine their claims, not just reviews on vendors' sites). Different title, same tune :???:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of hooey to me.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

If I understand correctly it boils down to this;

this product works fine if there are no parasites around, cats and environment must be parasite free first according to the website.

If I have a parasite free cat and house I can put anything on their collar and claim the same effect as this tag, can't I ? 

If there are no parasites to begin with, how do they prove that it is thanks to the tag if the animals are still parasite free later ? 
It's the same thing as in the joke of the person who is sprinkling pepper in the garden and a neighbour asks; why do you do that ? The person answers; to repel elephants. The neighbour says; there are no elephants here. The person answers; you see, it's working !!

And according to the reviews people do get parasites on their animals while using this product, but that is explained away as user error (prior infestation) or failing that the animals is blamed for "not syncing right"


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

You got it :thumb

Although now that you've said it I'm going to have to add pepper to my garden to keep the elephants away. I've already got the tiger-repelling rock...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

bioenegertic field.


hahahahahaha.... Seriously. I personally wouldn't risk my cat's health on something that clearly going to be utterly useless.


----------

